# CC welche Marken sind führend?



## lofi (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin seit paar Jahren nicht mehr aktiv dabei und habe jetzt wieder richtig angefangen. 
Leider hab ich den Draht dazu verloren, jetzt wollte ich wissen welche Bikes denn marktführend sind. Da ich mir in Bälde ein neues zulegen möchte.

MfG

p.s. tut mir Leid wenn die Frage schon 10mal kam!


----------



## HB76 (22. Oktober 2006)

eindeutig carver nach diesem fred zu urteilen


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245379


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lofi (22. Oktober 2006)

HB76 schrieb:


> eindeutig carver nach diesem fred zu urteilen
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245379



Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort!
aber bei mir geht der link leider nicht.

MFG


----------



## hagilein (22. Oktober 2006)

ja der link führte zu einem lustigen threat aber is nich so wichtig wieviel willst du denn ausgeben und welcher einsatzbereich solls werden? hardtail/fully?  rennen/tour? fahr einfach ma ein paar neue bikes beim händler un entscheide sumbjektiv was dir gefällt
(federwege, wahl zwichen scheiben- und felgenbremse etc.) wenn du die fragen gestellt hast kannst du nach nem rad für dich suchen.


----------



## skyphab (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi.

Was genau sind für dich denn die Kriterien, die eine Marke 'führend' machen? Geringes Gewicht, Image, oder was genau suchst du?


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn du so nach den "größten, bekanntesten, meistgekauften" Marken fragst, dann sind das wohl so Namen wie Specialized, Scott, Trek, Giant usw.
Und bei den Versenderbikes gibt es Canyon, Radon, No Saint usw.
Edith sagt: Cube wird auch gut verkauft


----------



## lofi (22. Oktober 2006)

und was ist mit der Qualität der Bikes?
Wie steht Cube, Cannondale und Rotwild?

Meinte eher was gut ist und nicht gut gekauft wird.

MfG


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Oktober 2006)

lofi schrieb:


> .. jetzt wollte ich wissen welche Bikes denn marktführend sind. Da ich mir in Bälde ein neues zulegen möchte.
> ..



Also deine Frage ist etwas komisch. Welches Bike ist marktführend? Hmm. Hört sich so an als ob du nur was zum posen brauchst 

Falls nicht, dann defeniere deine Anfrage doch mal und vorallem deine Vorlieben. Denn selbst im CC Race gibt es viele Unterschiede


----------



## skyphab (22. Oktober 2006)

Das mein ich aber auch. Führend sind die Marken, die sich am meisten verkaufen, sonst würden sie sich nicht am meisten verkaufen.

Du musst das schon genauer spezifizieren: Willst du ein Rad von der Stange mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, oder willst du Individualität. Willst du das technisch beste, oder das leichteste Material.

Und wie viel willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben? Wir brauchen hier nicht über führende CC Bikes philosophieren, wenn du 2'000 Euro ausgeben willst 

Also etwas mehr Präzisierung wäre sicher hilfreich.


----------



## Hupert (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub der Thread ist dazu verurteilt geschlossen zu werden... Braucht man nur abwarten bis die üblichen Forumsgrößen aus ihrer Sonntagslethargie (oder besser Suff) erwachen. Was ich im übrigen begrüßen würde... Dir scheint ja es ja darum zu gehen wenigstens am Start nicht blöde dazustehen und  ein bisschen nach Pro auszusehen... was aber nix nützt wenn du dann deinem trendigem Nobelhobel nicht die nötigen Sporen geben kannst. Aber du kannst dann ja immernoch rumlamentieren.... gibts ja genug von Krampf über Muskelverhärtung bis hin zu den allgemein gängigen Zipperlein. Ne Ausrede ist bis jetzt jedem eingefallen...


----------



## race-jo (22. Oktober 2006)

lofi schrieb:


> und was ist mit der Qualität der Bikes?
> Wie steht Cube, Cannondale und Rotwild?
> 
> Meinte eher was gut ist und nicht gut gekauft wird.
> ...




interpretation:

der mann sucht ein GUTES bike und kein poserding, da er keine ahnung hat was derzeit gut ist fragt er ob die von ihm genannten marken auch heute noch qualitativ hochwertige bikes haben.
also meiner meinung nach will er kein statussymbol, wie das vpn einigen im thread aufgefasst wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBasti (22. Oktober 2006)

Scott ist doch führend. Mit dem Scale Limited. Carbonrahmen unter 1kg. Ziemlich die besten Komponenten. Hardtail für 5000.
Was soll er sonst meinen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Oktober 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Thread ist dazu verurteilt geschlossen zu werden... Braucht man nur abwarten bis die üblichen Forumsgrößen aus ihrer Sonntagslethargie (oder besser Suff) erwachen. Was ich im übrigen begrüßen würde... Dir scheint ja es ja darum zu gehen wenigstens am Start nicht blöde dazustehen und  ein bisschen nach Pro auszusehen... was aber nix nützt wenn du dann deinem trendigem Nobelhobel nicht die nötigen Sporen geben kannst. Aber du kannst dann ja immernoch rumlamentieren.... gibts ja genug von Krampf über Muskelverhärtung bis hin zu den allgemein gängigen Zipperlein. Ne Ausrede ist bis jetzt jedem eingefallen...



Selber bißchen verkatert? Oder woher kommt die miese Laune?


----------



## trauntaler (22. Oktober 2006)

lofi schrieb:


> Meinte eher was gut ist und nicht gut gekauft wird.
> 
> MfG



In kürze werden 10 Leute 10 verschiedene Bikes nennen die gut sind. Ganz nebenbei werden das auch die 10 Bikes sein die die Leute selber fahren.


----------



## skyphab (22. Oktober 2006)

Wichtig ist doch wirklich erstmal, dass er sagt, was er investieren will.
Alles andere artet doch dann sowieso nur aus


----------



## Cuberia (22. Oktober 2006)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei werden das auch die 10 Bikes sein die die Leute selber fahren.


  Ist doch immer so..deshalb soll er sich selbst erstmal ein paar bikes ansehen...und dann nochmal fragen .


----------



## kleinenbremer (22. Oktober 2006)

Oh man, machmal ist das hier ein wenig traurig, kaum stellt einer ne Frage etwas ungeschickt, schon kommen wieder die 2 Milliausend dämlicher Kommentare(meine nicht alle), dann doch lieber gar nicht antworten..
Du hast allerdings wirklich ein wenig zu wenig gesagt;-) Aber es hat sich in den letzten Jahren wirklich ne Menge getan, nur als Beispiel hat GT mit Sicherheit nicht mehr den Status wie zu der Zeit, als du aufgehört hast, zumindest was die Komplett Räder angeht...

Kann dir den Tip geben, einfach mal hier die letzten Seiten durchzulesen, da lässt sich schon rausfiltern, welche Marken momentan recht Brauchbares Produzieren, nur werden da natürlich auch gewisse Marken unter den Tisch fallen, die ebenfalls gute Räder bauen. Naja, schreib erst mal, was du genau fahren willst und wie oben (sinnvoller weise) genannt, wie viel zu ausgeben willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris G (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo lofi,

für mich gibt es bei XC-HT's nur zwei Räder:

Wenn es um Carbon geht: Scott Scale;
bei Alu: Specialized S-Works.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## lofi (22. Oktober 2006)

danke an Race-Jo, Chris G und kleinenbremer, die wirklich sinnvolle und gute Antworten geschrieben haben.

Also nochmal zum verdeutlichen, ich suche keine Gold-Blitz-Bling Bike mit ausfahrbaren Spoiler sondern ein Bike das richtig gut zum fahren ist und von der Qualität was taugt.

Z.b. habe ich nicht mitbekommen das GT so abgesackt ist. Zu meinem Budget, ich habe zu ziemlich alles daheim was man braucht, sprich diverse Kurbelgarnituren, Schaltwerke, Bremsen, Naben, Laufräder... von XT bis XTR, sind zwar schon paar Jahre alt aber teils noch ungebraucht (aber schon die graue Serie mit 9Gang). Ich brauche eigentlich nur einen *Rahmen, evtl. eine neue Federgabel* (hab zwar ne fast neue Indy SL und ne neue Judy SL rumliegen, aber die sollten schon veraltet sein). Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein 2007er Modell sein, es kann gerne auch ein 05er Auslaufmodell sein. 
Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Cube mit Messerspeichen, was meint ihr dazu?
Selbst tendiere ich zu Scott, da in meiner Familie von denen gesponsert wurde vor etlichen Jahren, wie Scheibenbremsen fürs Fahrrad noch nicht gab und Federgabeln erst gerade richtig rauskamen.
In der meiner unmittelbaren Nähe wäre sogar ein großer Händler, Stadler. Sollte bestimmt bekannt sein, werde dort mal die Bikes genauer anschauen.
Aso mein Einsatzziel: Rennen CC, für Training hab ich noch ein mein anderes Hardtail.


p.s. Preisbudget für Rahmen + Gabel sind ausreichend um wirklich gute Bikes zu kaufen. Evtl kauf ich noch neue Laufräder.


----------



## skyphab (22. Oktober 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> Hallo lofi,
> 
> für mich gibt es bei XC-HT's nur zwei Räder:
> 
> ...



Genau


----------



## chriiss (22. Oktober 2006)

Schau mal auf den folgen Links vorbei. Sind vielleicht nicht immer die innovativsten Hersteller, bauen aber alle gute Bikes und haben für mich meist etwas mehr Flair als die "großen" Marken, sind aber alle nicht ganz billig. Also rein subjektve Vorschläge, ich bin nur wenige davon selbst gefahren (um jede unsinnige Diskussion zu vermeiden)! Persönlich fahre ich ein REWEL Titanhardtail und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. Wunschgeometrie ist möglich.

http://www.endorfinbikes.de/
http://www.scapin.com/
http://www.rewel.com/
http://www.germans-cycles.de/
http://www.paduanoracing.com/home.html
http://www.rotwild.de/
http://www.litespeed.com/
http://www.cicli-corsa.de/
http://www.thoemus.ch/
http://www.pearl-cycles.com/



Für wirklich innovativ halte ich:
Scott, Giant, Specialized, Simplon, Canyon (Versender)

..... ja ich weiß - es fehlen ..............................!


----------



## race-jo (22. Oktober 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> Hallo lofi,
> 
> für mich gibt es bei XC-HT's nur zwei Räder:
> 
> ...



der scott rahmen hat kein austasuchbares schaltauge, deshlab würde ich den auch wenn er noch so leicht ist nicht empfehlen.

cannondale alu rahmen gefallen mir persönlich am besten, allerdings musst die dann auc ne headshock gabel holen, die aber auch sehr steif und leicht sind.

zur gabel:
rock shox reba 

laufradsatz:
DT Swiss 240er naben/ mavic 717 felgen

soll es scheibe oder v-brake sein


----------



## lofi (22. Oktober 2006)

wegen V-Brake oder Scheibe, weiß ich leider noch gar nix. Als ich gefahren bin, waren im Rennfeld unter 100Fahrer maximal 3 Fahrer mit Scheiben. 

Um wieviel sind Scheiben schwerer als die guten alten V-Brakes?
Merkt man den Unterschied extrem deutlich?


----------



## race-jo (22. Oktober 2006)

martha sl vs. avid 7

sind glaub ich 100g gewichtsunterschied, das merkst du nicht wirklich, wenn du das geld hast dann au jeden fall disc


----------



## kleinenbremer (22. Oktober 2006)

wenn du deine alten Teile weiterverwenden willst und vielleicht doch nicht so viel Geld für einen Rahmen ausgeben willst(S-Works Alu Rahmen von Spezialiced kostet ja auch so um die 700 Tacken), ist der GT-Team Rahmen vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. Gibts bei transalp-24.de für ca 350 Euro. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der nicht eventuell DiscOnly ist. Dann müsstest du quasi noch Scheibenbremsen kaufen. Wenn du dann gleich noch ne Reba SL oder ähnliches mitbestellst, biste bei ca 600 Euro(je nach Modell). Das Problem ist halt, dass wenn du Scheibenbremsen nehmen willst, du wohl auch neue Laufräder brauchst(je nachdem wie alt deine sind, würde ich das vielleicht sowieso machen)

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Wenn deine Teile zu alt (wenn auch unbenutz) sind, würde ich persönlich auch neue kaufen...XT oder SRam X.9 hat recht gute Qualität. Man sollte bedenkten, dass sich in den letzten Jahren , zum Beispiel bei den Naben und Kurbelgarnituren einges getan hat. Aber das hängt eben vom Budget ab...

Hast du dir eingentlich schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob HT oder Fully? Klar, für CC ist HT wohl die logischere Wahl, aber auch bei den Fullys ist ziehmlich viel passiert (auch wenn ich selber noch keins richtig gefahren bin). Je nach Rahmen und Dämpfer wippen die nicht mehr so stark wie "zu deiner Zeit". Bei Dämpfern gibts es "Plattform" Dämpfer, die ein Wippen unterdrücken, bei Rahmen gibt es neue Konstruktionen, die ebenfalls ein Wippen verhindern...

Aber die Kosten natürlich noch mal einiges mehr, wenn sie auch so leicht sein sollen, dass sie Renntauglich sind...


----------



## MTB Maddin (22. Oktober 2006)

Scheibe ist kaum noch schwerer, die 100gramm könnten je nach Scheibe hinkommen, dafür ist die Performance gegenüber V-Brakes wesentlich besser


----------



## gwittmac (22. Oktober 2006)

MTB Maddin schrieb:


> Scheibe ist kaum noch schwerer, die 100gramm könnten je nach Scheibe hinkommen, dafür ist die Performance gegenüber V-Brakes wesentlich besser



Sicherlich ist Disc sowas wie "state of the art". Aber beim Systemgewicht kommst Du mit 100 Gramm definitiv nicht hin, jedenfalls nicht, wenn man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen, sprich eine Deore V-Brake mit einer Martha SL vergleicht. Außerdem kommt beim Disc-Laufrad auch noch etwas Gewicht dazu. DT-Revos radial gespeicht sind mit Scheibe halt nicht angesagt...
Der Ausdruck "Performance" ist ziemlich undifferenziert und sagt eigentlich gar nichts aus. Fakt ist, dass man wohl mit einer Scheibe bei Nässe Vorteile hat. Betreffend Bremspower im Trockenen ist eine V-Brake aber meiner Meinung nach immernoch konkurenzfähig. Systembedingt hat eine hydraulische Disc einen besser definierten Druckpunkt als eine V-Brake. Eine hydraulische Felgenbremse wie die HS33 ist einer Disk diesbezüglich aber durchaus ebenbürtig.
Um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: Ich trage mich selbst mit dem Gedanken, auf Disc umzurüsten. Allerdings nur, weil der Rahmen meiner Träume (Rocky Element) in der aktuellen Version nur noch als Disc only zu haben ist.
Betreffend Rahmen: Cannondale oder Rocky sind nach wie vor super, Specialized und Scott sind recht innovativ, bruzeln ihren Kram aber in Fernost zusammen. Copy/Paste-Hersteller wie Canyon oder Red Bull würde ich persönlich meiden... 
Es lohnt sich auch ein Blick in die Modelpalette von Nicolai. Ein Helius CC ist auch geil... und made in germany!
Wenn Du ein Hardtail fahren möchtest und noch eine alten, aber guten Rahmen rumliegen hast: Behalte das Teil. Hier hat sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich weltbewegendes getan. Außer ein bisschen China-Carbon vielleicht... Mein altes 95er US-Zaskar ist immer noch ein geiles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (22. Oktober 2006)

doch man kommt mit 100 gramm hin wenn man ne avid 7 und ne martha sl vergleicht, dann kommen noch ca. 200g fürs disclaufrad hinzu.
also sind das 300g, um konkurrenzfähig bei einem nassen cc rennen zu sein brauchts aber scheibe, ich fahr v- brake und hab bei nässe keine chance gegen meine disc kunkurrenz.

edit:

für das geld vom gt rahmen gibt es wesentlich bessere rahmen, z.b. no saint.
der gt wiedgt 1640g das is dann doch ein bisschen zu viel


----------



## skyphab (22. Oktober 2006)

Wenn selbst die Profis sich Gabeln wie eine Reba WC ans Bike stöpseln, die mit Sicherheit kein Leichtgewicht ist, aber einfach eine klasse Performanz hat, steht denke ich ausser Diskussion, dass an ein gutes MTB heute einfach Scheibenbremsen gehören.

Wenn man Leichtgewichtrekorde aufstellen will, bleiben die natürlich weg.


----------



## Hjoerch (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall in eine aktuelle (XT-)Kurbelgarnitur investieren. Ist scho ein Unterschied zu den früheren Teilen.

Bitte keine  Vergleiche zu Profis. Deren Vorlieben und gesponserten Entscheidungen sind m.E. nicht maßgebend.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

In der letzten Bike gab's 'ne Umfrage...Rotwild war mit 4% Schlußlicht... 
Ich schaue am Abend nochmal nach oder hat das eben jemand zur Hand ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## DH-Ralli (23. Oktober 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> Hallo lofi,
> 
> für mich gibt es bei XC-HT's nur zwei Räder:
> 
> ...



Ähhhh... sind die S-Works nicht auch alle aus Carbon


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> In der letzten Bike gab's 'ne Umfrage...Rotwild war mit 4% Schlußlicht...


iCh habe nicht abgestimmt, ...sonst wären es 3%


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Ähhhh... sind die S-Works nicht auch alle aus Carbon


Nein...



XCRacer schrieb:


> iCh habe nicht abgestimmt, ...sonst wären es 3%


Ich auch nicht


----------



## DH-Ralli (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nein...



Jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt: Ist S-Works nicht das Label für die High-End-Bikes aus jeder Serie: Epic S-Works, Stumpjumper S-Works.....

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=17800

P.S.: Was ist eigentlich aus dem Thread von Dope geworden?


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2006)

Sieht nicht nach Carbon aus  :
http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/2007/bikes/SJ_HT_SW_HT_Red_FO.jpg

Wir können Dope doch mal 'ne pm schicken und fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

DH-Ralli: Hast mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch etwas verwirrt und ich bin nicht so der S-Works Kenner.
Aber das 1. Bild in IGGY's Sammelthread hier sagt doch alles oder ?

Zu dem anderen Thema sag ich nur "man, oder besser Frau, hat mich erhört"


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Zu dem anderen Thema sag ich nur "man, oder besser Frau, hat mich erhört"


Du bist doof. Hätten doch noch soviel Spaß haben können 

Zum Thema:
Specialized ist zwar im Moment ziemlich angesagt, aber wie die Vergangenheit es immer wieder gezeigt hat, leidet mit steigender Produktion oft die Qualität und die Preise werden kräftig angehoben.

Specialized ist bestimmt ein tolles Produkt, aber ich finde, z.Z. etwas überbewertet.

@Fredersteller: Kauf dir ein Komplettrad aus den Jahren 06 oder 05. Wenn du CC-Rennen fahren möchtest, dann ein Hardtail. Scheibenbremsen sind empfehlenswert. Für unter 2000,- bekommst was richtig feines. Schau mal in die aktuelle Bike in der "S-Tec"-Anzeige. ZB: GIANT XTC Team, Reba Race, XT, X.0, Marta, WCS, Crossmax SL: 1999,-. Sollte ja nach Rahmengröße knapp über 10kg liegen.

Von dem "alten Kram", dem du da noch hast, kannst du dir ein prima Winter-/Trainingsbike zusammen bauen.

Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du bist doof. Hätten doch noch soviel Spaß haben können ...


Mach dir nicht ins Hemd, gibt doch schon Ersatz ("Mein Rad")... 
@lofi: Kauf dir kein CC-Fully ! Es gibt Hersteller die behaupten, dass die Hinterbaulagerung nach ca. 4000km völlig hinüber sein darf und dass dies für alle Hersteller gilt


----------



## race-jo (23. Oktober 2006)

Hjoerch schrieb:


> Bitte keine  Vergleiche zu Profis. Deren Vorlieben und gesponserten Entscheidungen sind m.E. nicht maßgebend.



Dem kann ich zustimmen, denn wenn es nicht so wäre würde ein profi auf trockener strecke v-brake fahren, da die biks von denen eh als auseinandergenommen werden, wär es ein leichtes scheibe gg. v-brake auszutauschen.

aber trotzdem für normal racer ist scheibe einfach besser


----------



## kleinenbremer (23. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, der GT ist relativ schwer...trotzdem darf man natürlich nicht immer nur das Gewicht anschaun, wenn man zwei Rahmen mit einander vergleicht, dann würde wohl niemand ein Storck Carbon Rahmen kaufen...aber zu den anderen Eigenschaften vom GT kann ich nix sagen(Steifigkeit,Stabilität,...wohl nicht mehr so wie früher[im Vergleich zu anderen Marken], aber vielleicht besser als der No S..?)


----------



## daniel77 (23. Oktober 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:


> aber zu den anderen Eigenschaften vom GT kann ich nix sagen(Steifigkeit,Stabilität,...wohl nicht mehr so wie früher



Mein GT Zaskar Team ist super steif, top verarbeitet und m.M. auch recht stabil, einzig die Lackierung ist sehr schlagempfindlich (bei meinem Specialized aber auch).
Ein Zaskar hat halt durch den triple triangle immer noch einen tick mehr Individualität und soul wie z.B. ein No Saint, Quantec o.ä. dafür kann man mit den 150g Übergewicht gut leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (23. Oktober 2006)

so hier mal ne liste von den gängingsten und leichtesten scheibenbremsen die momentan auf dem markt sind.
LRS ist auch dabei, wobei das nicht viel aussagt, da es weitaus leichtere und teurere lrs gibt.
hab ich mal für mich zusammengestellt, mag hier aber auch ein par leuten helfen.
die avid 7 ist auch dabei, mit den 100 gramm kommt man bei der marta sl hin.
kennt jemand die FRM laufräder. wie sind da die naben?






bei lrs set Preis/gewicht
bei bremse einzel preis außer avid


----------



## MTB Maddin (23. Oktober 2006)

ich denke, dir ist bei der Avid7 V-Brake ein Tippfehler beim Preis Händler passiert ;-)

oder ist das einmal ohne Hebel, einmal mit ?


----------



## race-jo (23. Oktober 2006)

also bei bike-discount.de steht das so

kannst ja au mal guggen


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Oktober 2006)

ich würd nem (wieder)einsteiger nur scheibe empfehlen...und allen anderen eigentlich auch. auch im profibereich fahren nur noch liebhaber oder gewichtsfetischisten v-brake..

ne moderne gabel is außerdem ein muss. da hat sich unglaublich viel getan..
alles andere is ne gewichtsfrage


----------



## skyphab (23. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> so hier mal ne liste von den gängingsten und leichtesten scheibenbremsen die momentan auf dem markt sind.
> LRS ist auch dabei, wobei das nicht viel aussagt, da es weitaus leichtere und teurere lrs gibt.
> hab ich mal für mich zusammengestellt, mag hier aber auch ein par leuten helfen.
> die avid 7 ist auch dabei, mit den 100 gramm kommt man bei der marta sl hin.
> ...



Und die Avid Ultimate, wenn wir schon die Gewichte vergleichen?


----------



## Red Devil (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35... schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir kein CC-Fully ! Es gibt Hersteller die behaupten, dass die Hinterbaulagerung nach ca. 4000km völlig hinüber sein darf und dass dies für alle Hersteller gilt


Hey rpo35,

jetzt sag bitte nicht es geht um den roten Hirsch . Meins hab ich von meinem Händler einschicken lassen, da der Hinterbau praktisch nicht mehr lautlos arbeitete  und das obwohl alle Lager ausgetauscht wurden!  Das Bike hatte jetzt auch etwas über 4000km runter.
Hab allerdings noch keine Antwort was nun genau ist, bin mal gespannt was kommt. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## race-jo (23. Oktober 2006)

so jetzt hab ich die avid noch dabei.

für mich die beste preis leistung bietet die k18 mit den frm laufrädern


----------



## kleinenbremer (23. Oktober 2006)

Tja, nur ob dei Laufräder auch für vielleicht etwas schwerere Fahrer zu empfehlen sind? naja, solche leute findet man ja bestimmt nicht auf der CC Piste;-)
Die Formula ist gerade bei dem Preis auch mein Favourit, bin aber wie gesagt noch nie Scheibe gefahren.


----------



## kleinenbremer (23. Oktober 2006)

@Daniel77: Welches Modell is das?05?
Einfach schicker Rahmen  Mittlerweile muss ich aber auch gestehen, dass es ne Menge anderer Rahmen gibt, die einfach nur Hammer aussehen, allerdings nur HT-Rahmen. Hab bisher noch kein Fully gesehen, was mich optisch beeindruckt hätte;-) Aber um Optik gehts ja bei CC nicht...


----------



## lofi (24. Oktober 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss ich aber auch gestehen, dass es ne Menge anderer Rahmen gibt, die einfach nur Hammer aussehen, allerdings nur HT-Rahmen. Hab bisher noch kein Fully gesehen, was mich optisch beeindruckt hätte;-)



wie du nur Recht hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (24. Oktober 2006)

dann gugg dir ma das liteville an


----------



## RM Matthias (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
ich finde das Scale ltd.super! Da ich aber eingefleischter Rocky Mountain Fan bin, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung das Vertex TSC empfehlen.Bei richtig steilen Anstiegen ist die RM Geometrie einfach klasse.
Nur meine Meinung.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## lofi (25. Oktober 2006)

aber eigtl ist es doch sinnlos wenn man viel Geld ausgibt und am Rahmen und anderen Teilen 1000g spart und dann mit 2 vollen Wasserflaschen fährt... dann kommt man aufs gleiche drauf raus wenn man ein billigeres, 1kg schwereres Bike ohne Flaschen fährt?!


----------



## race-jo (25. Oktober 2006)

am rahmen ist es eigetnlich zusammen mit den sich nicht bewegenden parts am unsinnigsten gewicht zu sparen, da man diese teile nicht direkt bewgt.
schlauer ist es in gute lafräder zu investieren, leichte kassette, kette, reifen, schläuche, kurbel.


----------



## lofi (25. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> am rahmen ist es eigetnlich zusammen mit den sich nicht bewegenden parts am unsinnigsten gewicht zu sparen, da man diese teile nicht direkt bewgt.
> schlauer ist es in gute lafräder zu investieren, leichte kassette, kette, reifen, schläuche, kurbel.




Also wäre es für mich sinnvoll meinen "alten" Carbon Rahmen zu behalten und nur bestimmte Teile ändern.
Also neue Kette, Kassette, Reifen sind eh bald fällig (Verschleiß) und Kurbel. Da wäre dann wohl XTR oder XT am besten? (Sram ist sicherlich auch super, aber der Rest am Bike ist auch Shimano und mir wärs lieber es einheitlich zu behalten.)

Laufräder wären die DT 240s sinnvoll?
Reifen? machen die viel Unterschied? Ich hab noch einen Satz Ritchey mit ca. 700gr daheim liegen.


----------



## Chris G (25. Oktober 2006)

lofi schrieb:


> aber eigtl ist es doch sinnlos wenn man viel Geld ausgibt und am Rahmen und anderen Teilen 1000g spart und dann mit 2 vollen Wasserflaschen fährt... dann kommt man aufs gleiche drauf raus wenn man ein billigeres, 1kg schwereres Bike ohne Flaschen fährt?!




Hallo lofi,

da man beim Training schon trinken sollte, um nicht zu dehydrieren, ist Dein Argument nicht allzu passend gewählt.

Gewichtsersparnis an den Laufrädern bringt jedoch am meisten. Jedoch solltest Du Leichtbau hier nicht mit Leichtsinn verwechseln. Immer einen Kompromis aus Leichtbau un Haltbarkeit befolgen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## lofi (25. Oktober 2006)

Chris G schrieb:


> Hallo lofi,
> 
> da man beim Training schon trinken sollte, um nicht zu dehydrieren, ist Dein Argument nicht allzu passend gewählt.
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen Tip! 
An welche Laufräder hast du gedacht?
Habe im Forum gelesen, die DT Swiss wären gut und leicht.


----------



## hagilein (25. Oktober 2006)

also an laufrÃ¤dern sind die dt-swiss bestimmt nicht schlecht aber wenn es um bezahlbaren leichtbau geht gibt es auch bei manschen versendern xt-naben, dt champion-speichen, und mavic 717er felgen als disc laufradsatz fÃ¼r unter 200â¬.... wenn du lust hast wart doch mal bis 2007 da gibt es warscheinlich die "alten" 06er teile zum spottpreis..... leckere carbon-rahmen hat stevens...  ich weiÃ noch nich was die kosten aber wenn es da komplettbikes mit xt-austattung fÃ¼r 2000â¬ gibt kann der rahmen(1150g) nich sooooo teuer sein


----------



## race-jo (25. Oktober 2006)

lofi schrieb:


> Also wäre es für mich sinnvoll meinen "alten" Carbon Rahmen zu behalten und nur bestimmte Teile ändern.



was ist das für ein "alter" carbon rahmen?
in sachen carbon hat sich ein haufen geändert, die sind steifer, leichter und haltbarer geworden, einen "alten" alu rahmen könnte man dir eher empfehlen, aber wenn du mit dem ding zurecht kommst ist das schon gut so.

zu dem lrs:
der hügi ist der beste kompromiss aus haltbarkeit und gewicht,k ich würde allerding sdie mavix 717 er felgen nehmen und nicht die dt 4.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (25. Oktober 2006)

Die DT-Swiss 240s Naben und die 4.1d Felgen sind technisch feine Komponenten, habe die selber im Einsatz und die Naben sind ein Traum, was den Lauf betrifft. Mag sein, dass es mit jeder guten Nabe so ist, dass man das Rad anstupst und es sich die schwerste Stelle (Ventil) unten einpendelt, aber mich hat es doch sehr beeindruckt! 

Leichter könnten sie sein, 1650 rum bringen die schon auf die Waage. Hätte ich das im Vorneherein gewusst, hätte ich Tune-Naben genommen, evtl. mal da nen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## lofi (25. Oktober 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> was ist das für ein "alter" carbon rahmen?
> in sachen carbon hat sich ein haufen geändert, die sind steifer, leichter und haltbarer geworden, einen "alten" alu rahmen könnte man dir eher empfehlen, aber wenn du mit dem ding zurecht kommst ist das schon gut so.
> 
> zu dem lrs:
> der hügi ist der beste kompromiss aus haltbarkeit und gewicht,k ich würde allerding sdie mavix 717 er felgen nehmen und nicht die dt 4.1




ich hab nen ca. 5 Jahre alten RedX Rahmen (=Tochterfirma von RedBull, wird von Rose vertrieben)


----------



## kleinenbremer (27. Oktober 2006)

, dann würde ich persönlich nen neuen Rahmen kaufen, 5 jahre ist ne lange zeit bezogen auf die Carbonentwicklung (wenn ich da an die gemufften Rahmen denke...nicht so meine lieblingsart von rahmen)

@race-jo: lustig, dass du genau den Rahmen ansprichst, den ich optisch auch sehr schnike finde (für fully), aber finde HTs immer noch schöner,...irgendwie "minimalistischer";-) tolles wort.


----------



## Brazzo (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

also wenn du eines der besten CrossCountry Bikes kaufen möchtest, muss du dir das Simplon Gravity zulegen. Ich selbst fahre seit 2003 nur noch mit Simplon Bikes/Rennrädern und bin zu 100% von der Marke überzeugt, ich muss noch dazu sagen dass ich seit 1997 Cross Country Rennen fahre und schon mehrere Marken getestet habe. Zum Glück fährt mein momentanes Team mit dem Österreichischen Rad. Wenn du Interesse hast, günstig an ein Race-Bike von uns zu kommen, das ein Jahr gefahren wurde, kannst mir einfach mal schreiben oder unter 0172/9034434 anrufen. Die Räder sind natürlich top geplegt und generalüberholt. Ich selbst habe meins (RH 53) noch nicht verkauft. Die Räder haben natürlich auch ihren Preis, aber wenn man weiß warum, dann ist er berechtigt. Das Gravity ist leicht, mega steif und hat eine geniale Optik. Schau mal auf der Homepage nach.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Oktober 2006)

*CC welche Marken sind führend? *
eigentlich betrachte ich diese frage als banal oder zu oberflächlich... diese frage sollen doch die fiesen bikemedien beantworten, die führend mit werbungdeals fürs heft gleichstellen

ich bleibe bei dem herzstück ( der rahmen)
klar es gibt gewisse grosshersteller die echte innovationen auf dem markt bringen und das seit jahren...
es gibt aber( und die sind mir mehr sympatisch) kleinere hersteller die ganz schöne detaillösungen hervorrufen und das kostet auch einge euros mehr

bikewahl ist etwas sehr emotionelles und subiektives,
darum mein statement:
titus serotta  crisp ventana steelman und auch intense
 meine herzasse


----------



## Matze. (31. Oktober 2006)

> so jetzt hab ich die avid noch dabei.
> 
> für mich die beste preis leistung bietet die k18 mit den frm laufrädern




Ich finde die normale Marta noch deutlich besser, die leichteste Bremse nach der Marta SL, aber noch im unteren Preissegment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. November 2006)

DAS NEUE S-WORKS VON SPECIALIZED   http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl


----------



## skyphab (2. November 2006)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> DAS NEUE S-WORKS VON SPECIALIZED   http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl



Sorry, ich sehe da kein neues S-Works


----------



## race-jo (3. November 2006)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> DAS NEUE S-WORKS VON SPECIALIZED   http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl



versuchst du grad deine hp zu vermerkten oder wieso stellst du in jeden thread deine hp rein? nervt langsam ein bisschen


erit:
mir fällt grad auf du hast es ja nur in zweien, auf http://www.imageshack.us/ kannste deine bilder uploaden und dann hier reinstellen, musste dann  auf den forum link gehen.


----------



## skyphab (3. November 2006)

Jo, das nervt echt.

1. Ist die Homepage nicht attraktiv
2. Ist mein Speci sowieso schöner *hrhrhr*


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. November 2006)

aber der junge is ziemlich fit!


----------



## skyphab (3. November 2006)

Klar, mit 15 war ich auch noch fit *hrhrhr


----------



## Cook (5. November 2006)

Wenn man hier wirklich von CC-Rennen ausgeht, darf man den Materialverschleiß nicht ausser Acht lassen. CC-Rennen gehen ordentlich aufs Material und somit ins Geld. Mit einem soliden Rahmen als Grundlage kannst du beim Neukauf der Verschleissteile gleichzeitig upgraden/tunen.

Eine stark vertretene "Marke" bei CC-Rennen ist CUBE. Zum einen ein sehr preiswertes aber dennoch sehr gutes Produkt und zum anderen sponsort Cube gerne die Jugend. Das gehört für mich auch zu einem guten Image.
Klar ist das 2006er S-Works ein absolutes Traumbike. Aber ich könnte mit solch einer Perle kein CC-Rennen bestreiten. (Bikes sind auch irgendwie Kunstwerke).


Zur Bremse: fahre zwar noch V-Brake, werde aber wechseln. Warum? AUf kniffeligen, steilen bergab-Passagen an der Überschlagsgrenze ist die Dosierung der V-Brake nicht definiert genug. Wenn dann auch noch Nässe dazukommt ist der Losbrechmoment der V-Brake zu groß. Man verliert hier zuviel Zeit oder man legt sich sogar hin. Scheibe gibt mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Peter K (26. November 2006)

lofi schrieb:


> ich hab nen ca. 5 Jahre alten RedX Rahmen (=Tochterfirma von RedBull, wird von Rose vertrieben)



Willst du mit dem Bike Rennen fahren ??

Schau doch mal bei Simplon vorbei. Die haben 2 Modelle im Programm die evtl. eine Alternative wären. Laser und Mythos heißen die. Die Rahmen sind bekanntermaßen sehr stabil und leicht.


----------

